# No roll Sinker modifications



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

_I think I have the art of pouring leadsingers down pretty well but now I wish to open the inside diameter of the hole bigger - I have tried various power tools with little success & don't wish to modify my molds any tips would be greatly appreciated







_


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

opening a hole in soft material is tricky, if your using a drill re-sharpen the drill tip, make the cutting angle very shallow so I doesn't pull the bit in. a small end mill in a vise will work, slow feed , slow speed keep the chips clear. may sound funny but a dull bit will cut lead .


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> _I think I have the art of pouring leadsingers down pretty well but now I wish to open the inside diameter of the hole bigger - I have tried various power tools with little success & don't wish to modify my molds any tips would be greatly appreciated
> View attachment 239877
> _


push stainless wire in and make eyes on bouth sides.
or if you put biger wire1/32 or 1/64 in mold,put that on table and put flat metal on top ,then hit that with hamer,it will work with that mold ,do not need to modify anythink.


----------

